# Can I drive ok without tire air sensors?



## theMezz (Dec 15, 2016)

I plan on buying plain wheels/rims for with snow tires - all 4
Can I get these without the remote tire air pressure sensors?

I realize my dash will not show tire air pressure and the "!" Triangle will be on all the time.

Will I get an audible alarm or a flashing light - and if yes can I disable that for the winter?

Thanks for any advice. 

:nerd:


----------



## phil_vandal (Sep 24, 2017)

Yes you can. If you are in canada, there is no law about tpms (tire pressure monitoring system), so there is no problem to drive without it. In USA, this is forbidden. Over this, you will have a light on in your dash if you wheel don't have sensor, but no other issue.

Phil




Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## phil_vandal (Sep 24, 2017)

phil_vandal said:


> Yes you can. If you are in canada, there is no law about tpms (tire pressure monitoring system), so there is no problem to drive without it. In USA, this is forbidden. Over this, you will have a light on in your dash if you wheel don't have sensor, but no other issue.
> 
> Phil
> 
> ...




BTW, I don't think you can disable it easily. Maybe dealer could answer. I know, Hyundai dealer's disable it in Canada because they have a lot of issues with TPMS. 

Personally, I drive my Xterra without TPMS and the light on don't bore me...


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Disabling the TPMS warning lamp in the US is technically not legal, however, not have TPMS sensors is fine as long as the TPMS warning lamp is working and will even pass state inspection. The warning light will just stay illuminated all the time if you do so.


----------

